

Resign Patterns - a humorous take on design patterns - arapidhs
http://fuzz-box.blogspot.com/2011/05/resign-patterns.html

======
bugsy
Original article is at <http://www.lsd.ic.unicamp.br/~oliva/fun/prog/resign-
patterns>

arapidhs, the submitter, has not made a single comment on this board to date.
If you are reading this arapidhs, you might want to calculate the percentage
of articles on your site that are content lifted from other sites with little
or no additional comment.

~~~
arapidhs
Hello bugsy indeed i am new here. Please read the rest of my blog before
flaming and if you want to investigate more check my dzone.com profile
slideshare or a featured article of mine about sonar profiles at build-
doctor.com.

~~~
bugsy
Welcome to HN arapidhs, it is good to see your first comment.

There is no flaming, I was very careful in my language to state facts and ask
that you consider the percentage of content on your site that you have linked
to in these submissions that you have lifted from other sites with little
commentary or addition of your own. Have you calculated this percentage yet? I
have done so myself but would rather hear the number from you so that there is
no dispute as to what the percentage is. Thanks.

~~~
arapidhs
Hello again bugsy and thank you for the welcoming and your trouble calculating
content percentages. As for the article all i wanted to do was to bring some
attention to it. Have a nice day.

------
StrawberryFrog
See also: Antipatterns <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-pattern>

It's a great book, and in it I found many of the things that were going wrong
at the time. I don't think that has changed too much.

------
peterbotond
this should be a reference used when writing commit bits. e.g.: fixed a bug
caused by the Fromage pattern by applying the Brig pattern.:-)

